
Podcast recommendations for tech startup founders? - gradientgarden
What podcasts will you recommend for a B2B tech startup founder? I am looking for recommendations in design, productivity and positioning&#x2F;branding.<p>My current favorites are a) IndieHackers b) Live in the Feast<p>What will you recommend?
======
shaneprrlt
I like Masters of Scale even though it's really overproduced with too many
sound effects. The episodes could be longer with less breaks, but it's still
an enjoyable listen.

